# Minimal Music "After"



## amalkerimof (6 mo ago)

Album of neoclassical music "After" / "After" (2022). Consists of 9 compositions, lasting about 20 minutes. The release took place on 23 venues (Sberzvuk, Apple Music, etc.)

Thanks for you watching


----------

